# Mock-up of Kindle 3 in K2 Oberon



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

*Edit:* Heather pointed out a major flaw in my model, so I've deleted the first photos and substituted one that shows a page the size and shape (I hope) of the new Kindle. As you can see, there's not much of the K3 that would be under the straps. That said, it might work for awhile, but not as well as a new Oberon. (At least it might work for awhile. I really don't think the Kindle is going to fall out at all, but my daughters and I were discussing putting a bit of darkened moleskin or the loop side of a strip of Velcro on the inside area of the three leather straps in order to make the Kindle fit more tightly. For now, Megan, Kelli, and I think we'll keep our beloved Oberons. Not only do we think they're wonderful, but we feel a bit less guilty about upgrading to the new Kindles if we don't have to buy a new cover now.










I don't know if this will help anyone, but I do know that a lot of us are reluctant to spend more money on Oberons at the same time that we're buying the new Kindles.

Just thought I'd share this.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You may want to consider that the corners of the new Kindle are rounded. Your mock-up has square corners. That means the straps aren't going to have much to hold on to.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You may want to consider that the corners of the new Kindle are rounded. Your mock-up has square corners. That means the straps aren't going to have much to hold on to.


Darn. Didn't think about that. Thanks.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you for posting these pics! Like you, I was hesitant to order the K3 knowing that my 5 month old Kindle and Oberon cost $340. I feel better knowing that I can at least make my Oberon work temporarily, and I will eventually buy a K3 Oberon cover when my budget allows!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Heather is right about the corners. I cut out a shape the size (with rounded corners!) of the K3, and have posted the photo in place of the original ones. I still think the Oberon will work for awhile, and would definitely protect the K3 while the cover is fastened shut. If you were to remove the K3 to read, I think it would work for awhile.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a bit concerned about the fact that the K3 might weigh less than the other Ks.  
I'm going to go check that out.  Anyone remember how much the K1 weighed?
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was afraid that would be the result. I expect if you're willing to put some Velcro on the back, it will work.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I cannot find any information on the weight of the original Kindle.  I know it's somewhere on KB, but I don't think I'm going to spend time looking for it.  I never really liked the feel of the K2 in an Oberon.  Decisions, decisions.  
deb


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I got some cardboard and made a mock-up, too.  The corners are really loose, but I do think it would work okay with something like moleskin to fill up some of the empty space.  And if Velcro will stick to leather securely, adding some dots to the corners would help, too.  (I just have visions of Velcro sticking to the Kindle quite well, but pulling off the leather and dumping out my Kindle.)  I really want my Oberons to work!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Extra strength Velcro will stick to the leather just fine.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I was afraid that would be the result. I expect if you're willing to put some Velcro on the back, it will work.


I don't think my daughters or I want to actually put the velcro on the back of our Kindles. We were thinking more along the lines of putting it under the straps on the Oberon. It wouldn't show, but would certainly hold the Kindle closer to the cover.



drenee said:


> I cannot find any information on the weight of the original Kindle. I know it's somewhere on KB, but I don't think I'm going to spend time looking for it. I never really liked the feel of the K2 in an Oberon. Decisions, decisions.
> deb


I just weighed mine on my digital kitchen scales. It weighs 10.5 oz. (298 g.) The new Kindle Wi-fi will weigh 8.5 oz. and the 3G/Wi-fi will weigh 8.7 oz., so there's a noticeable difference in wt. (or as noticeable as 2 oz. can be).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I hit the ball noticablly farther when I dropped from a 28 ounce bat to a 26 ounce bat. 2 ounces makes a difference.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> I cannot find any information on the weight of the original Kindle. I know it's somewhere on KB, but I don't think I'm going to spend time looking for it. I never really liked the feel of the K2 in an Oberon. Decisions, decisions.
> deb


I just weighed my KK, it came in at 10.4 ounces, in it's DecalGirl skin.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

intinst said:


> I just weighed my KK, it cam in at 10.4 ounces, in it's DecalGirl skin.


So's mine, Intinst. Maybe I have more books on mine.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, II.  I was pretty sure there was enough of a difference that it made the Oberon uncomfortable for me to use on a K2.  
deb


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Extra strength Velcro will stick to the leather just fine.


Excellent! With the back of the K3 that textured rubbery stuff (like the K1 maybe?), I'm guessing the back won't have much of a skin. I didn't want to put Velcro on my K2, because of the gorgeous full skin on the back. Looks like my new K3 is going to be sporting some Velcro.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Extra strength Velcro will stick to the leather just fine.


Unfortunately, I don't like the idea of velcro at all. I've resigned myself to reading my K3 at home, and using the K2iin it's Oberon when away from home until I can get a K3 Oberon cover. I knew my K2i would come in handy after all.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My daughter called and I told her about the new K3 and asked her if she used the Butterfly Oberon.  She said if I got a K3, and I should because my 50th birthday is coming up soon, I could have the cover back because she knows how much I've missed it.  Is she an enabler or what??  
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

drenee said:


> My daughter called and I told her about the new K3 and asked her if she used the Butterfly Oberon. She said if I got a K3, and I should because my 50th birthday is coming up soon, I could have the cover back because she knows how much I've missed it. Is she an enabler or what??
> deb


Yes, she is. Great job of raising her!! (My daughter Megan is an enabler, too, and together, we work really hard to convince my other daughter that she needs things. Sometimes it works, but Kelli's a bit less easily convinced. She probably knows I'll upgrade things and pass the things that are left behind on to her.)

Congrats on your upcoming 50th. I'm about to hit 60 in about 3 weeks, and am contemplating turning 58 again. Wish I were going to be 50. I guess if I proceed as planned, I'll be there again in 2016.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Officially it will be my 38th.  Pretty soon my son will be older than his mother.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

drenee said:


> Officially it will be my 38th. Pretty soon my son will be older than his mother.
> deb


I like the way you think!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Another thought I've had about making the K2 Oberon work with the K3 would be to affix a rectangle of black wool (or felt if you're allergic) to the area under which the K sits. That, combined with a bit of velcro or moleskin (or wool...glued in place) on the underneath side of the straps would help hold the K3 more closely in place.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

If the corners are way too loose, even with stuffing them with something, and the Velcro holds like super glue, I might carefully remove the corners entirely.  I know all these modifications would render the Oberon pretty much unable to resell, so I'm really going to have to think on this one.  How many days until my K3 is arriving?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> If the corners are way too loose, even with stuffing them with something, and the Velcro holds like super glue, I might carefully remove the corners entirely. I know all these modifications would render the Oberon pretty much unable to resell, so I'm really going to have to think on this one. How many days until my K3 is arriving?


I know what you mean. The truth is that I'll probably end up buying a new one if the old Oberon (which isn't really old and is beautiful) seems to be an unsafe way to carry and use my new Kindle. I suppose I'm really just afraid I won't be able to sell my cover after so many have been for sale. I DO love my Avenue of Trees in fern.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

For those of you wondering if the K3 will work in your K2 Oberon covers with elastic corners, thought I would share what I found when I tried to fit my Nook into one of my K2 covers (not an Oberon, but a leather case with elastic corners).  I thought surely it would work, but when I put the Nook in the K2 cover with elastic, it wasn't secure at all.  I made do with it for a few days, but only used it at home.  Wouldn't have felt confident putting it in my purse or anything.  The dimensions are very close, but it's amazing how tenths of an inch can make a difference.  Here are the dimensions of the two devices:

Kindle 2:
8.0" x 5.3" x 0.8"

Nook:
7.7" x 4.9" x 0.5"

As you can see, the difference is less than half an inch, but the Nook still didn't fit very well in my Kindle 2 cover.

For what it's worth...just thought I'd throw this information out there.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay we have enough book folks out here and we certainly have enough craftfolks.

When you take an old (or antique) hardback book to a restorer they quite often will use corner protectors -- sometimes brass, sometimes leather, sometimes other materials to reinforce collapsed corners of the cover and back.

I'm wondering if something very similar couldn't be done to "extend" the corners of a K3 to allow it to fit into K2 corner strap cases (we aren't talking about a great deal of adjustment needed -- a quarter inch in each direction on each corner).  Something akin to a small leather triangle piece that will fit over the corners of the K3.  

Cut an equilateral triangle off of the corner of an envelope and slip it over the corner of your Kindle -- now envision it being made of a fairly heavy leather and stitched along the outside edges -- it shouldn't take too much to produce something that would allow it to fit into the corner straps and be held securely yet not interfere with screen or keyboard. If folks are worried about the corners coming off they could probably be connected diagonally with a piece of flat elastic (across the back of the Kindle since they'd be hidden) to hold them on.

Perhaps Oberon could come up with a little adjustment kit since they should have all the tools necessary to stitch them together and and all it'd really take is some small scraps of leather. They could even dye them to match their offerings.

Any of our handy craftfolks out there up to the task??


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Kindle 2:
8.0" x 5.3" x 0.8"

Nook:
7.7" x 4.9" x 0.5"

Kindle 3:
7.5" x 4.8" x 0.335"

The K3 is smaller than the Nook, but not as much smaller as the Nook is compared to the K2.

So, if a Nook didn't work in the K2 cover, a K3 would be less likely to work.

But.. just wondering if a current Oberon Nook cover would work for the K3.

Kindle 2 Cover (Oberon):
8.5" x 6"

Nook Cover (Oberon):
8.25" x 5.75"



PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> For those of you wondering if the K3 will work in your K2 Oberon covers with elastic corners, thought I would share what I found when I tried to fit my Nook into one of my K2 covers (not an Oberon, but a leather case with elastic corners). I thought surely it would work, but when I put the Nook in the K2 cover with elastic, it wasn't secure at all. I made do with it for a few days, but only used it at home. Wouldn't have felt confident putting it in my purse or anything. The dimensions are very close, but it's amazing how tenths of an inch can make a difference. Here are the dimensions of the two devices:
> 
> Kindle 2:
> 8.0" x 5.3" x 0.8"
> ...


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm considering trying to pry off the rivets, shortening the leather corners, and putting another rivet on. You can get the rivets and rivet setter very inexpensively from Tandy Leather. When my K3 arrives, I'll see if this is a viable solution, or if the corners are just too far away.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, and if I had a nickel for every hour I spend on trying to make my K2 Oberon work......I could buy another one.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Oh, and if I had a nickel for every hour I spend on trying to make my K2 Oberon work......I could buy another one.


Isn't that the truth! It isn't so much that I couldn't possibly afford to buy a new Oberon as much as the fact that I don't want my beautiful K2 one sitting around unused if I sell my K2 without the cover. Seems like such a waste for something so lovely (not to mention a bit pricey) to just sit around collecting dust. I already have enough "stuff" doing that. (I'm trying to go through it all, but I've had several close relatives pass away in a relatively (pun intended) short period of time, and I've now added a lot of their things to my already large collection of my own.)


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I have given up the ghost and sold one of my K2's.  The other one (the irreplaceable Three Graces in wine) will stay on my K2, which is going to my kidlets.  (They are uber-excited!)  I'd rather get $50 out of it and make somebody else happy, than wreck it trying to make it fit.  When Oberon comes out with the K3 covers, I'll buy one then.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I have given up the ghost and sold one of my K2's. The other one (the irreplaceable Three Graces in wine) will stay on my K2, which is going to my kidlets. (They are uber-excited!) I'd rather get $50 out of it and make somebody else happy, than wreck it trying to make it fit. When Oberon comes out with the K3 covers, I'll buy one then.


I have offered my K2 to my best friend, as she just retired after years of working in the voc-rehab field. I think she deserves a Kindle if she'll use it. (Two of her daughters have them, and love them, but my friend has insisted that she wouldn't want one. After a week in St. Martin, watching her kids read on their Kindles while she toted around paperbacks, I think she may be changing her mind.) I'd love to get money out of my K2 and Oberon to help with the purchase of my new one, but I'd love to have my friend fall in love with the Kindle. If she doesn't want it, I'll sell it. That's what friends are for, in my opinion. (I don't have any kids w/o Kindles, and really have no one else close to me to give it to.)


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Just my two-cents for what it's worth. When looking at the
"mock up" with the cardboard...  it seems the cardboard
is centered over the K2 to show the size difference.

Unless you do something to the leather straps (or use velcro),
the bare K3 is going to sink farther down into the bottom leather
straps, and will easily come out of the top holders.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

barbiedull said:


> Just my two-cents for what it's worth. When looking at the
> "mock up" with the cardboard... it seems the cardboard
> is centered over the K2 to show the size difference.
> 
> ...


Although it appears centered, it actually was where it would go with the K2 in place. Granted, it could slip sideways or vertically a bit, which is why I said that some sort of padding (velcro or something else) would be necessary to be assured of a tighter fit. I'm pretty sure that I'll end up buying a new Oberon anyway.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Something else that might be a workaround...
you could put the kindle in a silicone cover and
velcro the silicone instead of your kindle.
(Assuming the velcro would stick to silicone...
I haven't tried.) It could add a little bulk to the
k3 so it would fit better too.


----------

